# Der Buffed Pc



## Bobmorane-Nazjatar (7. April 2009)

Hallo!

Mich würde mal interessieren wie der Buffed pc so bei wow abschneidet: fps und grafik technisch

Hier meine frage: gibt es ein video wo er vorgestellt wird oder wo gezeigt wird was der so drauf hat?

Wenn nicht wäre es nais wenn buffed das mal macht ^^ weil ich will mir bald ma nen neuen pc kaufen und interessiere mich für den

Wenn jem den Buffed Pc hat und damit wow spielt : gogo erzählt mir mal wie das spiel so läuft . brauch vorallem in raids hohe fps


LG


----------



## Rayman77 (7. April 2009)

ja ein video gibt es (buffed-show 125)


----------



## Bobmorane-Nazjatar (7. April 2009)

ty das hat schon all meine fragen beantwortet ^^

LG


----------



## Birk (7. April 2009)

Bobmorane-Nazjatar schrieb:


> ty das hat schon all meine fragen beantwortet ^^
> 
> LG



Nein, in dem Video werden die FPS nicht gezeigt, es wird nur gezeigt wie ein Taure in Dala rumreitet!

Aber ich sag mal soviel zum PC: Für Leute die sich einen PC nicht selber zusammenbauen können aus Einzelteilen, ist der buffedPC definitv das beste Komplettpaket-Angebot,dass man zurzeit finden kann, also schlag zu wenn du das Geld dafür hast!


----------



## Shurkien (7. April 2009)

Für weniger Geld bekommste bessere Systeme..
Ist Sinnlos sich das mistding zu kaufen.


----------



## Birk (7. April 2009)

Shurkien schrieb:


> Für weniger Geld bekommste bessere Systeme..
> Ist Sinnlos sich das mistding zu kaufen.



Da haben wir doch schon den ersten Klugscheißer...  das ist ein super Komplettangebot, das zusammenbauen macht bei dir wohl die gute Fee, was?

Also ich kann den PC jedem, der sich nichts selber zusammenbauen kann/will echt ans Herz legen, das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis stimmt!


----------



## Shurkien (7. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Da haben wir doch schon den ersten Klugscheißer...  das ist ein super Komplettangebot, das zusammenbauen macht bei dir wohl die gute Fee, was?
> 
> Also ich kann den PC jedem, der sich nichts selber zusammenbauen kann/will echt ans Herz legen, das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis stimmt!




Nein^^

Kannste dir zusammen bauen lassen bei zb HWV
Und ist dennoh billiger (:


----------



## painschkes (7. April 2009)

_Da hat der Shuri recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo Shuri :>_


----------



## Shurkien (7. April 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Da hat der Shuri recht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Na endlich sind wir mal einer Meinung ^^

Hallo Painschi :>


----------



## Birk (7. April 2009)

Shurkien schrieb:


> Nein^^
> 
> Kannste dir zusammen bauen lassen bei zb HWV
> Und ist dennoh billiger (:



Naja, wer keine Ahnung von PCs hat, muss ja auch erstmal die richtigen Teile auftreiben..  die müssen ja auch zusammenpassen!   Man kann nicht einfach irgendwas zusammenwürfeln, wenn es am Ende nicht miteinander kompatibel ist..

Ich bleibe dabei,  der BuffedPC ist das beste Fix-und-fertig-Angebot, das ich kenne :>


----------



## Shurkien (7. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Naja, wer keine Ahnung von PCs hat, muss ja auch erstmal die richtigen Teile auftreiben..  die müssen ja auch zusammenpassen!   Man kann nicht einfach irgendwas zusammenwürfeln, wenn es am Ende nicht miteinander kompatibel ist..
> 
> Ich bleibe dabei,  der BuffedPC ist das beste Fix-und-fertig-Angebot, das ich kenne :>




Jaein.

Viele Hardware Lieferanten wie alternate und/oder Hardwareversand bieten einen Konfigurator wo du dir einen PC zusammen stellen kannst der genau auf deine Verwendungszwecke zugeschnitten ist.
Problem ist halt, dass die meist teurer sind als wenn man selber zusammen stellt. (Buffed PC inc)


----------



## painschkes (7. April 2009)

_Und Sticky´s gibt es auch *hust*_


----------



## glurack (7. April 2009)

Tz alao wer heut zutage nicht selber nen Pc zusammen bauen kann sollte den auch nicht nutzen dürfen..und selber zusammen bauen ist immer billiger als dit kack ding von buffed


----------



## Rethelion (7. April 2009)

glurack schrieb:


> Tz alao wer heut zutage nicht selber nen Pc zusammen bauen kann sollte den auch nicht nutzen dürfen..und selber zusammen bauen ist immer billiger als dit kack ding von buffed



Also ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das jeder der einen PC hat, den auch zusammenbauen kann.
Das sind wahrscheinlich nur 10%, wenn überhaupt.
Und für den Rest ist es einfach besser ein Komplettsystem zu kaufen.
So müssen sie die Laien nicht mit der Hardware beschäftigen und wenn ihnen etwas kaputt geht, kann der ganze PC auf Garantie eingeschickt werden, baust ihn dir selber musst du erst mal den Fehler finden.

Und das der BuffedPC teurer ist, dürfte auch klar sein.
Was bringt es einen PC zu dem Preis zu verkaufen, was die Teile kosten?
Dann verdienen die auch nichts und schlieslich müssen sie sich ums zusammenbauen, testen und auch um die Garantie kümmern.


----------



## Kaldreth (7. April 2009)

Also wer sich komplett PCs kauft ist selber Schuld! Es gibt allein hier im Forum einen super Thread zu dem Thema http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=85410 dort die Teile bei Hardwareversand aussuchen und für 20 € zusammen bauen lassen und man spart bestimmt 150 € gegenüber dem Buffed PC!

Und das Buffed Forum ist nur eins von vielen! Es gibt noch massenhaft andere Foren in denen dir kompetent weiter geholfen wird, wenn du dir nen PC zusammen bauen willst! 

Zum Topic, der buffed PC reicht dicke für Wow und für alles andere, was zur Zeit auf dem Markt ist aus, aber es geht günstiger!


----------



## Gauloises24 (7. April 2009)

Als ob es so schwer wäre nen PC zusammen zubauen. Es gibt z.B. genug Step-By-Step Anleitungen für Leute die sich das zutrauen würden.
Der Buffed PC  ist trotzdem ein faires Angebot. Sicherlich nicht das beste im Netz, aber ein faires.


----------



## Sethia (7. April 2009)

Hmm... habe mir vor kurzem einen Komplettrechner geholt,  während viele "Experten" ständig Rechnerprobleme haben oder über sonstigen Rotz klagen krüppel ich also mit meinem Kack-Ding da rum, erziele die höchsten FPS-Werte und muss mir dabei die Gammelgrafik auf höchstem Niveau auf nem schrottigen 24-Zoller reinziehen.

Hätte ich mir den bloss selber zusammenkonfiguriert... die paar Stunden zum Zusammenstellen und Tage bis die Teile alle da sind hätten es sicher rausgerissen.

[ironie/off]

Wenn du dir einen Rechner zusammenstellst (und auch alle Teile neu holst) kommst du nicht günstiger weg als bei einem gleichwertig guten Komplettsystem! Keine Chance!


----------



## Gauloises24 (7. April 2009)

Sethia schrieb:


> Hmm... habe mir vor kurzem einen Komplettrechner geholt,  während viele "Experten" ständig Rechnerprobleme haben oder über sonstigen Rotz klagen krüppel ich also mit meinem Kack-Ding da rum, erziele die höchsten FPS-Werte und muss mir dabei die Gammelgrafik auf höchstem Niveau auf nem schrottigen 24-Zoller reinziehen.
> 
> Hätte ich mir den bloss selber zusammenkonfiguriert... die paar Stunden zum Zusammenstellen und Tage bis die Teile alle da sind hätten es sicher rausgerissen.
> 
> ...



Ist das dein ernst?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (7. April 2009)

Sethia schrieb:


> Hmm... habe mir vor kurzem einen Komplettrechner geholt,  während viele "Experten" ständig Rechnerprobleme haben...


Ich kann mir bildhaft vorstellen wie du dir die Geburt deines "Komplettrechners" vorstellst. In der Dell Firmenzentrale marschiert ein weiser Mann in brauner Kutte in die Katakomben um nach dem Wälzer mit Zauberformeln und Bannsprüchen zu suchen. Als er das in Leder eingeschlagene Werk findet, blättert er bis zu der Seite auf der "Besta Rechna für Lau" steht um daraufhin die Beschwörungsprozedur einzuleiten.
Ein "Komplettrechner" wird nämlich nicht aus Einzelbauteilen zusammengestellt, wie es die verblendeten "Experten" machen, er wird *erschaffen*. Und sollte doch einmal der unwahrscheinliche Fall eintreten, dass ein (Dell-)Frevler ein "Komplettrechner" (schönes Wort, echt. Gibt Geborgenheit uns so...) doch aus Einzelkompenten zusammenstellt, sind diese natürlich so aufeinander abgestimmt, wie es kein nicht Eingeweihter je zu tun vermocht hätte.



Sethia schrieb:


> Wenn du dir einen Rechner zusammenstellst (und auch alle Teile neu holst) kommst du nicht günstiger weg als bei einem gleichwertig guten Komplettsystem! Keine Chance!


Da Firmen wie Dell oder One natürlich eine reine Ansammlung von Altruisten sind, verlangen sie natürlich keinen einzigen Taler für ihre Arbeit. Allein die Freude die sie in deinem Gesicht sehen wenn du deinen "Komplettrechner" abholst, ist ihnen Lohn genug und entschädigt für 500 &#8364; Miese pro Rechner und drei Jahre Gehaltsverzicht.

Leider funktioniert die Welt genau anders herum.


----------



## Sethia (7. April 2009)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Ich kann mir bildhaft vorstellen wie du dir die Geburt deines "Komplettrechners" vorstellst.



Nee, mein Wissen geht darüber hinaus. o.O



Desdinova schrieb:


> In der Dell Firmenzentrale marschiert ein weiser Mann in brauner Kutte in die Katakomben um nach dem Wälzer mit Zauberformeln und Bannsprüchen zu suchen.



In der DELL-Firmenzentrale werden keine Rechner zusammengebaut, da macht man sich höchstens über solche Experten wie du einer bist, lustig. Katakomben gibt es dort übrigens auch nicht.



Desdinova schrieb:


> Als er das in Leder eingeschlagene Werk findet, blättert er bis zu der Seite auf der "Besta Rechna für Lau" steht um daraufhin die Beschwörungsprozedur einzuleiten.



Wer sagte was von "lau"? 



Desdinova schrieb:


> Ein "Komplettrechner" wird nämlich nicht aus Einzelbauteilen zusammengestellt, wie es die verblendeten "Experten" machen, er wird *erschaffen*. Und sollte doch einmal der unwahrscheinliche Fall eintreten, dass ein (Dell-)Frevler ein "Komplettrechner" (schönes Wort, echt. Gibt Geborgenheit uns so...) doch aus Einzelkompenten zusammenstellt, sind diese natürlich so aufeinander abgestimmt, wie es kein nicht Eingeweihter je zu tun vermocht hätte.



ohne Worte...



Desdinova schrieb:


> Da Firmen wie Dell oder One natürlich eine reine Ansammlung von Altruisten sind, verlangen sie natürlich keinen einzigen Taler für ihre Arbeit. Allein die Freude die sie in deinem Gesicht sehen wenn du deinen "Komplettrechner" abholst, ist ihnen Lohn genug und entschädigt für 500 € Miese pro Rechner und drei Jahre Gehaltsverzicht.



Hmm... übertreibst du nicht ein ganz klein wenig?



Desdinova schrieb:


> Leider funktioniert die Welt genau anders herum.



Nee, die Wirtschaft (Welt?) funktioniert genau so... grosse böse Firmen kaufen viele viele Teile und verramschen die dann weit günstiger als der Einzelhandel. Ziehe die Summen der Einzelteile doch mal zusammen, ich wette du schaffst es nicht annähernd auf den Preis eines "erschaffenen" Komplettrechner der gleichwertig gut ist.

Jetzt kommst du sicher wieder mit solchem Gebrabbel daher, dass die selbst zusammengestellten Rechner in allen Bereichen besser sind wie diese verteufelten Komplettsysteme. Schon klar. ^^

Sicher sind die Komplettsysteme nicht so abgestimmt wie Rechner von professionellen, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, Experten. Aber 95% der Leute die sich versuchen das Ding selbst zusammenzubauen sind eben KEINE EXPERTEN und bauen das Ding nach einem Konfigurator zusammen... und die sind dann weder günstiger, noch leistungsfähiger. 

---

Nur damit das klar ist, wir reden hier von alltagstauglichen Systemen um zu daddeln, mal ne Mail zu verschicken oder die Hausarbeit darauf zu erledigen. Nicht von High-End-Geräten für Grafikbearbeitung, CAD-Anwendungen etc. etc., die kann man natürlich auf seine Wünsche zusammenstellen lassen... allerdings spiegelt sich das dann im Preis wieder und übersteigt sicherlich die Wünsche des Threaderstellers.


----------



## Kaldreth (7. April 2009)

Sethia schrieb:


> Wenn du dir einen Rechner zusammenstellst (und auch alle Teile neu holst) kommst du nicht günstiger weg als bei einem gleichwertig guten Komplettsystem! Keine Chance!



Ich möchte auch nur ein komplett System sehen, was mit gleichen / ähnlichen Komponenten auch nur annähernd an eine Zusammenstellung aus dem Sticky kommt!


----------



## Sethia (7. April 2009)

Hmm... ich weiss nicht, wo du in deinem post etwas Sachliches erkennen kannst. Du versuchtest meinen ironischen post vorher ins lächerliche zu ziehen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Dir gehen lediglich die Argumente aus... ist natürlich bequemer eine Diskussion einfach abzuwürgen als sich dieser zu stellen.

Kannst gerne versuchen mich davon zu überzeugen, aber bitte nicht mit hohlen Phrasen sondern mit fundiertem Wissen, Beispielen oder einer guten Argumentation.


----------



## painschkes (7. April 2009)

_/reportet - geh woanders Posts sammeln Sethia 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin mit dem TE per PM in Kontakt , da der Thread hier sowieso geschlossen wird also alles im Lot.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bzw wird er sicherlich in der Plauderecke / Sticky nochmal nachfragen.._


----------



## Desdinova (7. April 2009)

Sethia schrieb:


> Fullquote spar ich mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Den Sarkasmus konntest du wohl nicht entdecken, obwohl er sich garnicht mal so tief in den Katakomben von Dell verborgen hat. Naja, egal. 
Du willst uns jedenfalls erzählen, dass Unternehmen wie der im Sticky oft erwähnte "Hardwareversand.de", zu recht teuren Preisen verkauft, weil er natürlich Einzelhändler ist und den Unternehmen nur kleine Mengen abnimmt. Das ist schlichtweg falsch. Diese Unternehmen verkaufen ihre Einzelkomponenten unter anderem so günstig, gerade weil sie große Mengen abnehmen. Wenn du deine Teile allerdings im MediaMarkt kaufst liegst du richtig. Wer da allerdings seine Hardware holt, dem ist kaum noch zu helfen.



> Nee, die Wirtschaft funktioniert genau so...


Hast du irgendeine Vorstellung davon, wie Unternehmen wie One ihr Geld verdienen? Deiner Ausführung nach, kaufen diese Unternehmen in großen Mengen Hardwarekomponenten zu geringen Preisen, bauen diese zusammen, addieren die Preise der Einzelkompenenten und verkaufen das Ding. Damit wäre keine Logistik bezahlt, kein Zusammenbau bezahlt und der Gewinn, den ein Unternehmen manchmal haben möchte, ist auch noch nicht drin. Und jetzt sag mir nicht, wenn man all das noch dazu zählt, dass ein Komplettsystem günstiger wäre.



> Aber 95% der Leute die sich versuchen das Ding selbst zusammenzubauen sind eben KEINE EXPERTEN und bauen das Ding nach einem Konfigurator zusammen...


Ich habe nie behauptet, dass jeder in der Lage wäre sich selbst einen vernünftigen Rechner zusammenzustellen. Da du allerdings gerade von Konfigurator sprichst: Auf buffed.de wird einem hier ausgezeichnet geholfen, dank Painschkes, Falathrim, Asoriel, Wagga, Klos, usw. (Klick)
Kannst ja mal einen günstigeren Komplettrechner raussuchen als die im Sticky erwähnten "Eigenbau"-Rechner und posten. Bin gespannt...


----------



## Sethia (7. April 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _/reportet - geh woanders Posts sammeln Sethia
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Achsooooo, na dann ist ja alles klar... wenn du mit ihm in PM-Kontakt stehst hat sich das hier natürlich erledigt. 
o.O 

@Desdinova

Nein, so wollte ich die wirtschaftliche Situation nicht erklären. Ich wollte lediglich sagen, das Firmen wie DELL, One usw. ihre Rechner zu absoluten Kampfpreisen auf den Markt schmeissen und man mit Einzelteilen nicht mitkommt.

Stelle doch mal eine Preisauflistung zusammen... bastel dir nen Rechner auf Alternate etc. zusammen, ich bezweifle das du preislich weit unter einem Komplettsystem liegst.


----------



## painschkes (7. April 2009)

_Verstehen tust du es nicht oder? Er hat mich per PM angeschrieben - damit meinte ich das es schonmal gut ist das er mit jemanden ausserhalb des Threads kontakt hat , da hier so Leute wie du auf dem WoW-Forum angekrochen kommen und meinen sie wüssten alles - und da ich denke das der Thread deshalb (Spam unso..) geschlossen wird kann ich ihm nochmal per PM dazu raten im Sticky / in der Laberecke nachzufragen - aber soweit scheinst du ja nicht zu denken.. 

Wieso rechtfertige ich mich eigentlich? Achja , sonst kannst du ja nicht weiterspammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Kaldreth (7. April 2009)

Sethia schrieb:


> Kannst gerne versuchen mich davon zu überzeugen, aber bitte nicht mit hohlen Phrasen sondern mit fundiertem Wissen, Beispielen oder einer guten Argumentation.



Naja in dem Fall ganz einfach! Geh auf alternate.de such dir die Komponenten vom Buffed PC raus und du wirst sehen, dass du bei den Teilen auf einen Preis von 739,07 € kommst. Mit Zusammenbauen etc. spart man locker 50 €. Zumal man z.B. auch noch beim Gehäuse dicke sparen kann! 

Zudem ist alternate nicht der günstigste Händler, bei Hardwarversand spart man sicherlich nochmal 50 €! 

Ich möchte aber mal wissen, warum wir Beweise erbringen sollen! Geb du uns doch mal ein Beispiel, mit einem komplett System welches günstiger ist als ein ebenbürtiges, bei hardwareversand zusammen gestelltes!


----------



## Sethia (7. April 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Verstehen tust du es nicht oder? Er hat mich per PM angeschrieben - damit meinte ich das es schonmal gut ist das er mit jemanden ausserhalb des Threads kontakt hat ,_



Jetzt ziehts mir echt die Schuhe aus! Davon war hier...



painschkes schrieb:


> _/reportet - geh woanders Posts sammeln Sethia
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


_

...absolut nicht die Rede! Aber ich verstehe es nicht, ist schon klar._


----------



## Klos1 (7. April 2009)

Sethia schrieb:


> Nee, mein Wissen geht darüber hinaus. o.O
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du laberst absoluten Mist. Die meisten Komplettrechner werden nicht nach besten Teilen zusammengeschraubt, sondern wie du auch schon sagtest, und da widersprichst du dir bereits zum ersten mal, nach Teilen, die die jeweilige Firma in großen Mengen günstig beziehen kann. Desweiteren werden die Rechner bestimmt nicht von IT-Experten zusammengebaut. IT-Experten programmieren, bauen komplexe Netzwerke auf, aber schrauben mitnichten Rechner zusammen. Dafür muss man kein Experte sein.

Und jezt verlinke mir mal bitte ein Komplettangebot deiner Wahl, welches ich dann versuche, durch meine Komponenten bei gleichen oder geringeren Preis zu toppen. Achja, um einen Rechner abzustimmen, braucht man übrigens auch kein großartiges Fachwissen. Und die Behauptung, Komplettsysteme von sogenannten Experten wären abgestimmt, ist lächerlich. Die stimmen die Rechner vielleicht so ab, daß es nach möglichst viel aussieht, in Wirklichkeit aber nichts taugt. Wie etwa der Bauernfänger schlechthin: "Dieser Rechner hat eine Geforce 9600 GT mit 1024 MB Ram!!!

Derartiges ist die Regel, bei Komplettangeboten. Desweiteren darfst du dich dann noch mit irgendwelchen Müll, wie ein angepasstes Bios, oder unzureichenden Treibersupport für irgendwelche komischen Mainboards rumschlagen, welche verbaut wurden.

Und jetzt warte ich auf deinen Link!


----------



## Sethia (7. April 2009)

Ok, nehmen wir einfach diese Kiste hier... dürfte zum WOW spielen, Mails verschicken oder im Internet surfen locker reichen.

http://www.msx-it.com/Pavilion-a6664de-Tow...sPartner=idealo


----------



## painschkes (7. April 2009)

Sethia schrieb:


> Ok, nehmen wir einfach diese Kiste hier... dürfte zum WOW spielen, Mails verschicken oder im Internet surfen locker reichen.
> 
> http://www.msx-it.com/Pavilion-a6664de-Tow...sPartner=idealo



_Stimmt nicht - mit der Office-Karte da drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , der 450&#8364; PC im Sticky aber schon.._


----------



## Hans Würstchen (7. April 2009)

Sethia schrieb:


> Ok, nehmen wir einfach diese Kiste hier... dürfte zum WOW spielen, Mails verschicken oder im Internet surfen locker reichen.
> 
> http://www.msx-it.com/Pavilion-a6664de-Tow...sPartner=idealo


Keine Angaben zum MB... Also höchstens 40 Euro fürs Mb, Als NT hab ich sogar ein Markenteil genommen, Ram ist sogar von OCZ, ich komm grad mal auf 470 Euro.


----------



## Asoriel (7. April 2009)

Alte CPU und schlechte Grafikkarte. Da ist der PC aus dem Sticky deutlich (!) besser und man hat ein anständiges Mainboard/Netzteil!

Merkst du nicht, dass sich immer weiter rauskristallisiert, dass du absolut garkeine Ahnung von PCs hast?


----------



## Klos1 (7. April 2009)

Also, den will ich garnicht überbieten, denn sowas würde ich nicht kaufen. Netzteil ist bestimmt irgendein Billigteil, was den meisten Strom in Wärme umsetzt. Ich habe aber schon eine Heizung.
Namentlich wird es hier nicht mal genannt. Mainboard wird auch nicht benannt. Genau das meinte ich, irgendwelche angepassten Billigteile, die die Firma in großen Mengen beziehen kann.
Das das Mainboard hier namentlich auch nicht genannt wird, sagt schon alles. Aber das Mainboard kann man ja ruhig vernachlässigen, da läuft ja nur die komplette Peripherie zusammen.

Und die CPU taugt leider auch nicht viel. Die Grafikkarte ist Musterbeispiel, für das, was ich eben gesagt haben. Eine 9600 GS mit 768 MB Ram. Bauernfänger! Da hätten sie mal lieber eine 9600 GT mit 512 MB Ram und 256bit breiten Speicherinterface eingebaut, die im übrigen für gleiches Geld zu haben ist. Aber die Experten wissen schon, was sie tun, nicht? Jop, die wissen, wie sie abzocken.

Hawlett Packet war im übrigen die Marke, wo vor einigen Monaten ganze Threads im Forum voll waren, daß der frisch gekaufte Rechner keine Internetverbindung fand. Diesen Thread kannst du auch im Technikforum noch irgendwo finden. Wir haben ewig rumgerätselt, bis ich mal sagte, er solle als letzte Verzweiflungstat mal die Winsock.dll reseten. Danach gings! Diese Rechner wurden wahrhaft meisterlich vorkonfiguriert.

HP war auch die Marke, wo ich vor kurzem mal für jemanden nach Treiber auf der offiziellen Homepage gesucht habe, für eines dieser von mir angesprochenen komischen Mainboards. Die Treiber mussten alle über den Gerätemanager installiert werden, weil aus Lizenzgründen die Installationsroutine fehlte. Toller Service! Vor allem für die, die nicht soviel Plan haben.
Aber Hauptsache billig!

Hier nun mein Rechner:

160 Euro mehr, nur beste Komponenten. Alles 1A! Damit spielst du Crysis auf Enthusiast mit einer Auflösung von 1680x1080 flüssig, sogar mit 4x Kantenglättung kein Problem.
Du hast den neuen AMD, welcher deinen bei weitem in die Tasche steckt. Die Grafikkarte spielt komplett in einer anderen Liga. Guten PC6400 CL4 Speicher. Ein top Netzteil, 80+ zertifiziert.
Bei dem Netzteil muss ich mir keine Sorgen um meine Komponenten machen. Das Mainboard ist auch 1A. Die Festplatte gehört zu den schnellsten im TB-Bereich. Und das Gehäuse ist gut durchlüftet und leise.

Wir halten also fest:

670 Euro -> Billigteil, daß für Wow und normalen Arbeiten am PC gerade noch so ausreicht.
830 Euro -> absolut Highend, nur beste Komponenten, nichts angepasstes Bios, Billigmobo und sonstiges Gedöns. Sondern einen Rechner, mit dem ich die nächsten Jahre alles machen kann.

Soll ich dir was sagen? Ich bau mir die Dinger weiterhin selbst zusammen.

LG Electronics GH22NS30 SATA schwarz bulk
Art.Nr.:140602     Im Wagen seit:  07.04.2009

Verfügbarkeit: Ab Lager lieferbar. 		
		 x  	27,90 &#8364; 	Menge ändern
Löschen
27,90  &#8364;
Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4P 790X AM2+ DDR2
Art.Nr.:147408     Im Wagen seit:  07.04.2009

Verfügbarkeit: Versandfertig in 4-7 Werktagen. 		
		 x  	109,90 &#8364; 	Menge ändern
Löschen
109,90  &#8364;
Cooler Master Dominator Xcalade 690 (RC-690)
Art.Nr.:129493     Im Wagen seit:  07.04.2009

Verfügbarkeit: Ab Lager lieferbar. 		
		 x  	69,90 &#8364; 	Menge ändern
Löschen
69,90  &#8364;
Samsung SpinPoint F1 1000GB 32MB SATA II (HD103UJ)
Art.Nr.:131819     Im Wagen seit:  07.04.2009

Verfügbarkeit: Ab Lager lieferbar. 		
		 x  	72,73 &#8364; 	Menge ändern
Löschen
72,73  &#8364;
G.Skill 4096MB KIT PC2-6400 (DDR2-800) CL4-4-4-12
Art.Nr.:128285     Im Wagen seit:  07.04.2009

Verfügbarkeit: Ab Lager lieferbar. 		
		 x  	42,90 &#8364; 	Menge ändern
Löschen
42,90  &#8364;
Zotac GTX 275 896MB GDDR3 PCIe
Art.Nr.:148512     Im Wagen seit:  07.04.2009

Verfügbarkeit: Versandfertig in 2-3 Werktagen. 		
		 x  	224,90 &#8364; 	Menge ändern
Löschen
224,90  &#8364;
be quiet Dark Power PRO, BQT P7-PRO-550W (BN072)
Art.Nr.:128367     Im Wagen seit:  07.04.2009

Verfügbarkeit: Ab Lager lieferbar. 		
		 x  	89,90 &#8364; 	Menge ändern
Löschen
89,90  &#8364;
AMD Phenom II X4 940 4x 3.0GHz AM2+ Boxed Black Edition
Art.Nr.:145509     Im Wagen seit:  07.04.2009

Verfügbarkeit: Versandfertig in 2-3 Werktagen. 		
		 x  	192,56 &#8364; 	Menge ändern
Löschen
192,56  &#8364;
 	 	Gesamtpreis: 830,69 &#8364;


----------



## Maladin (7. April 2009)

Unterlasst dieses Geflame und widmet euch der Diskussion.

/wink maladin


----------



## Klos1 (7. April 2009)

Hier doch nochmal eine weitere Variante, welche immer noch im Highend-Bereich mitspielt. Auch mit dem Ding kann ich alles machen. Und die Komponenten sind immer noch alle tadellos. Nicht nur von der Leistung, sondern auch Qualität.

Preis: 723 Euro

Wenn ich jetzt noch den Speicher gegen CL5 tausche und die Festplatte gegen eine schnelle 640GB Version, dann bin ich bereits bei deinem Preis und das Ding ist immer noch um Welten schneller.

Zotac GTX 260² 896MB GDDR3 2xDVI PCIe 2.0 55nm Version inkl.RaceDriver Grid
Art.Nr.:145640     Im Wagen seit:  07.04.2009

Verfügbarkeit: Versandfertig in 2-3 Werktagen. 		
		 x  	168,90 € 	Menge ändern
Löschen
168,90  €
Cooler Master Real Power Pro 520W ATX 2.2
Art.Nr.:129563     Im Wagen seit:  07.04.2009

Verfügbarkeit: Ab Lager lieferbar. 		
		 x  	69,90 € 	Menge ändern
Löschen
69,90  €
Gigabyte GA-MA780G-UD3H 780G AM2+ DDR2 µATX
Art.Nr.:147634     Im Wagen seit:  07.04.2009

Verfügbarkeit: Bitte Liefertermin per Email anfragen. 		
		 x  	78,90 € 	Menge ändern
Löschen
78,90  €
LG Electronics GH22NS30 SATA schwarz bulk
Art.Nr.:140602     Im Wagen seit:  07.04.2009

Verfügbarkeit: Ab Lager lieferbar. 		
		 x  	27,90 € 	Menge ändern
Löschen
27,90  €
Cooler Master Dominator Xcalade 690 (RC-690)
Art.Nr.:129493     Im Wagen seit:  07.04.2009

Verfügbarkeit: Ab Lager lieferbar. 		
		 x  	69,90 € 	Menge ändern
Löschen
69,90  €
Samsung SpinPoint F1 1000GB 32MB SATA II (HD103UJ)
Art.Nr.:131819     Im Wagen seit:  07.04.2009

Verfügbarkeit: Ab Lager lieferbar. 		
		 x  	72,73 € 	Menge ändern
Löschen
72,73  €
G.Skill 4096MB KIT PC2-6400 (DDR2-800) CL4-4-4-12
Art.Nr.:128285     Im Wagen seit:  07.04.2009

Verfügbarkeit: Ab Lager lieferbar. 		
		 x  	42,90 € 	Menge ändern
Löschen
42,90  €
AMD Phenom II X4 940 4x 3.0GHz AM2+ Boxed Black Edition
Art.Nr.:145509     Im Wagen seit:  07.04.2009

Verfügbarkeit: Versandfertig in 2-3 Werktagen. 		
		 x  	192,56 € 	Menge ändern
Löschen
192,56  €
 	 	Gesamtpreis: 723,69 €


----------



## Sethia (7. April 2009)

Bevor das hier völlig ausartet... ich habe nie gesagt ich hätte die Mordsahnung von Rechnern. Ich bin auch nicht behindert oder sonstwie benachteiligt.

Ich finde es nur nicht gerechtfertigt, dass hier sofort alle Komplettrecher verteufelt wurden. Ich habe mir meinen bei DELL geholt und konnte nicht annähernd einen preislich vergleichbaren finden. Alleine die Gehäuse bei Alternate kosten schon 50-100€... die Grafikarte, der Prozessor und der Monitor sprengten bei mir den Rahmen erheblich. 

Mir haben im Januar alle gesagt, bau dir selber einen... ist viel viel günstiger und besser. Ende vom Lied, günstiger konnte ich die Einzelteile nicht finden, spiele WoW mit den höchsten Einstellungen bei konstanten 50FPS in Dalaran. Habe Garantie auf den Rechner als Ganzes und absolut keine Probleme.

Zugegeben, das Beispiel da oben war wohl für die Katz. Habe auf die Schnelle einfach eines bei Google genommen.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (7. April 2009)

Sethia schrieb:


> Bevor das hier völlig ausartet... ich habe nie gesagt ich hätte die Mordsahnung von Rechnern. Ich bin auch nicht behindert oder sonstwie benachteiligt.
> 
> Ich finde es nur nicht gerechtfertigt, dass hier sofort alle Komplettrecher verteufelt wurden. Ich habe mir meinen bei DELL geholt und konnte nicht annähernd einen preislich vergleichbaren finden. Alleine die Gehäuse bei Alternate kosten schon 50-100&#8364;... die Grafikarte, der Prozessor und der Monitor sprengten bei mir den Rahmen erheblich.
> 
> ...


Naja, wenn du dir diese Pcs anschaust wirst du feststellen das sie fast 100% teurer ist als wenn du sie aus Einzelteilen zusammenstellst.

Und zur Garantie: Bei einem Einzelteil-Pc hast du ebenfalls min. 2 Jahre Garantie auf jedes Teil. Bei einigen sogar mehr.


----------



## Klos1 (7. April 2009)

Ich verteufel nicht alle Komplettrechner. Der Buffed-PC ist z.b. ziemlich gut. Und ich wüsste noch weitere Anbieter, die gute Komplettrechner anbieten. Dell gehört allerdings nicht dazu.
Du hast auch recht, daß die Kampfpreise von Komplettanbietern oft schwer zu übertreffen sind. Aber genau deswegen sind sie niemals so gut abgestimmt, wie es mit Einzelkomponenten machbar wäre.

Denn die Händler kaufen nicht die besten Sachen, sondern brauchbare Komponenten, die sie günstig in rauhen Mengen einkaufen können. Abstimmung spielt da die zweite Geige. Und das Problem bei Dell, HP, Fujitsu usw. ist, daß sie eben auch die Eigenart haben, in vielen Bereichen ihr eigenes Süppchen zu kochen. Wie z.b. das Bios. Allein das macht einen Dell-Rechner für Leute, die sich etwas mehr mit der Materie auseinandersetzen, als den PC im Rahmen der nomalen Tätigkeiten zu nutzen, schon mal von vorn herein unbrauchbar.

Deswegen glaube ich dir aber gerne, daß du mit deinen Dell vollkommen zufrieden bist. Selbst zusammengestellt lässt sich aber annährend jeder Komplett-PC noch toppen. Jemand der wirklich Ahnung hat, der schaut halt nicht nur auf Gehäuse, oder CPU, da ist vielmehr das komplette Paket interessant. Also auch Netzteil und vor allem Mainboard. Und genau dort ist meist der Hund begraben.

Ein Händler, welche ganz passable Komplettrechner bietet, ist in meinen Augen der hier: http://www.combatready.de/product_info.php...oducts_id=16866

Mal zu deinen Dell: möchtest du mir den mal posten, falls möglich? Ich würde ihn einfach nur gern sehen, wenn möglich auch den Preis dazu haben.


----------



## Sethia (7. April 2009)

Klar, hatte mir Ende Januar einen XPS von Dell geholt...

- Intel i7-Prozessor 
- 6.144 MB RAM
- ATI Radeon 4850-GraKa mit 512 MB RAM
- 1.2 TB Festplatte (sind wohl zwei einzelne)
- 24" Bildschirm 
- Dolby Digital 7.1
- dann noch das übliche Zeug wie Vista, Office, Tastatur, Maus, Wireless etc. pp. halt ein Komplettpaket. Einstöpseln, anmachen und fertig.

Bin allerdings gerade im Büro, die genauen Typenbezeichnungen kann ich dir gegen Abend geben wenn gewünscht. Der kostete etwas um die 1600€, allerdings kann ich nicht sagen was dort für ein Mainbord drin ist und von welchen Firmen die einzelnen Komponenten nun tatsächlich sind.

Ich hatte damals (Januar) bei Alternate angefangen mit der CPU, der Grafikkarte, dem Board und dem Monitor und war da schon fast ran an den Preis. Bei K&M gleiches Bild, mit denen habe ich dann sogar gesprochen... die deuteten mir dann an, dass sie da nicht mithalten könnten. Da hätte ich noch 2-3 Monate warten müssen.

Was der heute kosten würde müsste man mal durchrechnen... der Prozessor kostet sicher nur noch die Hälfte. 

Die Vorteile überwogen bei mir... angucken, anrufen, bestellen, einen Tag später anstöpseln und loslegen. Also einfacher gehts echt nicht und für mich als ganz normaler "Knopf-Drücker" voll ausreichend. Bei den Konfiguratoren und Foren hab ich alleine schon 2 Tage verbracht um rauszufinden was da nun rein kann/muss, habe da meistens nen preisliches Mittelding gewählt... die Boards dazu kosteten übrigens weit mehr als 40€. Und Nachteile, naja, habe ich persönlich bis jetzt noch nicht gefunden.

----

Und um nicht ganz offtopic zu sein... diesen Buffed-Rechner würde ich mir holen, um dieses ganze Zusammenbaudilemma zu vermeiden. Ich denke mal preislich kann man auch wenn es noch 50&#8364; billiger geht, nicht allzu viel verkehrt machen oder?


----------



## Falathrim (7. April 2009)

Ein i7, aber eine Radeon HD4850? 
Aua ._.

Der Buffed-Rechner ist, wie schon gesagt, okay. Wenn sich jemand den ganzen Stress mit Zusammenbau, Zusammenstellung, langer Versandzeit etc. sparen will, würde ich entweder CombatReady-PCs oder eben besagten Buffed-PC bzw. die PCGH-PCs holen. Der Buffed-PC ist preislich aber inzwischen definitiv veraltet, da es einen extremen Preisverfall bei den Grafikkarten gab. Da müsste man schon 50€ wegnehmen. Dann wär das wieder im Rahmen. Aber Dell? Never! 
Da wird immer irgendwo gespart, wobei XPS schon die angemessenste Sache ist...aber nicht blenden lassen, dafür dass die Rechner da mit Sorgfalt zusammengebaut werden und halbwegs vernünftige Komponenten drin sind zahlt man schonmal 300-400 Euro Aufpreis mindestens. Zumindest bei Alternate zahlst du dafür nur 70 Euro, und da sind dann auch "Experten" am Werk. Vermutlich könnte man da für 10 Euro mehr sogar ein RICHTIG gutes Kabelmanagement bekommen. Wie es bei HWV ist weiß ich jetzt nicht, da scheiden sich auch die Geister. Manche haben gute Erfahrungen damit, manche haben schlechte gemacht. 

Aber drücken wirs so aus:
Hättest du im Januar einfach mal im Sticky oder so nachgefragt, hätten wir dir Top-Lösungen präsentiert. 

Thread finished, please.


----------



## Klos1 (7. April 2009)

Sethia schrieb:


> Was der heute kosten würde müsste man mal durchrechnen... der Prozessor kostet sicher nur noch die Hälfte.



Nope...der Prozessor kostet noch genauso viel. Intel hat den Preis der Nehalems bisher beibehalten, die sind ja auch noch ziemlich neu. Vielleicht wird der Preis vom 940er demnächst nach unten angepasst, wenn der neue 950er im DO-Stepping rauskommt. Ende des Monats soll es soweit sein.

Bei den 1600€ würde mich interessieren, welcher Corei7 da verbaut wurde. Denn der 940er kostet bereits doppelt soviel, wie der 920er. Ich persönlich tippe auf einen 920er.
Gut, mit Monitor und allem, käme man mit Einzelteilen nicht soviel billiger weg. Ich bin es vorhin mal grob durchgegangen (siehe Bild). Preislich kam ich sogar drüber, wobei ich aber wirklich nicht gekleckert, sondern geklotzt habe. Was ich da gebastelt habe, ist bei Dell also bestimmt nicht für 1650 Euro derzeit zu haben. Und ich denke auch nirgends sonst wo für den Preis, zumindest halt nicht als Komplettangebot.



Sethia schrieb:


> Und um nicht ganz offtopic zu sein... diesen Buffed-Rechner würde ich mir holen, um dieses ganze Zusammenbaudilemma zu vermeiden. Ich denke mal preislich kann man auch wenn es noch 50€ billiger geht, nicht allzu viel verkehrt machen oder?



Der Buffed-PC ist gut, keine Frage, und für jemanden, der einfach keinen Bock hat, sich über irgendetwas Gedanken machen zu müssen, keine schlechte Wahl. Trotzdem gibt es auch dort ein einiges, was ich so nicht kaufen würde. Vor allem aber Gehäuse und Mainboard. Wobei das Mainboard für den normalen User ausreicht, ich jedoch, brauch da mehr. Desweiteren bin ich sehr penibel, was die Lüfter, vor allem der Grafikkarte angeht. Aber auch Gehäuse- und CPU-Lüfter sind mir wichtig. Meine PC's müssen absolut silenttauglich sein. Und ich glaube, da macht der Buffed-PC allein wegen dem Gehäuse keine gute Figur.

Und ohne mich jetzt loben zu wollen, daß Setting für 830 Euro, welches ich oben gepostet habe, ist dem Buffed-PC für 830 Euro deutlich über. Aber das kommt halt in Einzelteilen. Und das Buffed den PC nicht umsonst zusammenbaut, leuchtet mir auch ein

Am Ende muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Aber was du Zusammenbaudilemma nennst, ist für mich mein liebstes Hobby. Von daher käme für mich allein deswegen nie in Frage, mir einen Komplett-PC zu kaufen. Kein Techniker der Welt würde meinen PC mit einer derartigen Hingabe montieren, wie ich das selbst mache. Nicht bei Hardwareversand.de, auch nicht bei Alternate und auch Dell macht da bestimmt keine Ausnahme.


----------



## Falathrim (7. April 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Am Ende muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Aber was du Zusammenbaudilemma nennst, ist für mich mein liebstes Hobby. Von daher käme für mich allein deswegen nie in Frage, mir einen Komplett-PC zu kaufen. Kein Techniker der Welt würde meinen PC mit einer derartigen Hingabe montieren, wie ich das selbst mache. Nicht bei Hardwareversand.de, auch nicht bei Alternate und auch Dell macht da bestimmt keine Ausnahme.


Wohl gesprochen mein Lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich brauch zwar beim Zusammenbau die Hilfe eines Freundes, weil ich feinmotorisch vollkommen unbegabt bin (Zitterfinger ftw -.-), aber einen Rechner zusammenschrauben ist einfach eine Erfahrung, und es macht einen stolz wie Oskar, wenn er dann steht.

Wenn ich mir endlich mal einen neuen hole, werd ich da vermutlich eine Woche dransitzen, nur um das Kabelmanagement perfekt hinzubekommen. 
Kumpel hat sich neulich einen neuen gebaut. 2800 Euro hat er ausgegeben, aber dafür ein absolutes Traumteil. Komplett wassergekühlt, die WaKü hat nen Wert von knapp 900 Euro...einfach genial die Kiste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (7. April 2009)

Ein muss ich aber zugeben: Das Gehäuse hier von Dell gefällt mir

http://www1.euro.dell.com/content/products...TczMHgjcmVnaW9u

Nur zeigt sich hier schon wieder die angesprochene extra Wurst^^

Wieso muss Dell das Mobo auf der linken Seite montieren, wenn alle Welt es rechts hat Naja, vielleicht haben sie sich ja was dabei gedacht, bezüglich Airflow und so. Ansonsten lacht mich das Teil aber irgendwie an. Sehr extravagant^^

Ob ich das einzeln bekomme?:=)


----------



## Desdinova (7. April 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Ein muss ich aber zugeben: Das Gehäuse hier von Dell gefällt mir



Das Gehäuse hat unsere Gamesredaktion bei ihren Gaming-Rechnern. Das Ding ist ein echter Dreckmagnet, wenn ich ehrlich sein soll. Ich weiss nicht welches Raumfahrtmaterial sie dafür verwendet haben, aber sobald das Ding einmal Staub gesehen hat ist Schluss mit lustig. Hier beginnt eine ewige Spirale, die wie folgt aussieht: Staub wegwischen -> die dabei entstandenen Fingerabdrücke wegpolieren -> die dabei entstandenen Schlieren (ja die sieht man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) mit Cleenex wegwischen, und das Gehäuse dabei elektrostatisch aufladen -> nach 24h eine neue Staubschicht bewundern und mit Punkt 1 fortfahren...

Aber ansonsten siehts nett aus, ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (7. April 2009)

_ Klick mich & scroll ganz nach unten @Klos  


Schau mal Klos , hat sich wohl wer von inspirieren lassen :-)_


----------



## Klos1 (7. April 2009)

Ach du Scheiße, wie geht der denn ab Der scheint es echt mal voll drauf zu haben. Ob ich da eins in Auftrag geben kann


----------



## painschkes (7. April 2009)

_Hehe , was ich auch nicht schlecht finde ist das hier , aber immer Geschmackssache : 


Numero Uno : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Numero Duo : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das 3te : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Auch krass , he? :]_


----------



## Klos1 (7. April 2009)

sehr edel, stimmt

So ne geile Wasserkühlung würde mich schon auch reizen.


----------



## painschkes (7. April 2009)

_Jup , vor allem was man nicht sieht : Er hat oben zum seitlich ausfahren n DVD-Laufwerk unterm Holz versteckt :]

Bild :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_


----------



## Asoriel (7. April 2009)

wow, das sieht echt nicht schlecht aus.

Rein von optischen würde ich auch sofort eine Wasserkühlung kaufen. Aktuell ist mir aber der Preis zu hoch, außerdem erfüllt mein Mugen2 seinen Dienst mehr als ausreichend. Des weiteren hab' ich auch für 1366 eine passende Backplate, so schnell brauch ich also keinen neuen.

Trotzdem, eine Wasserkühlung wäre schon interessant. Vor allem optisch natürlich ein Highlight.


----------



## Wagga (7. April 2009)

Alter Schwede, ich will auch so ein Gehäuse, kann man die kontaktieren und eins in Auftrag geben :-) *g*.
WaKü ist mir aktuell auch noch zu teuer.


----------



## Klos1 (7. April 2009)

Ne Wasserkühlung wird nie wirklich billiger werden Eine gute Wakü wird auch in 5 Jahren noch bei 300 Euro anfangen^^


----------



## Wagga (7. April 2009)

Leider aber mal sehen, vielleicht leiste ich mir doch beim nächsten eine.
Die kann man ja auch sicher mehr als bei nur einer PCgeneration nutzen, denke ich.


----------



## Klos1 (7. April 2009)

Naja, zum Teil 

Einen Wasserblock für die Grafikkarte kann man z.b. nur bedingt wiederverwenden. Der muss zur neuen Graka halt kompatibel sein. Und der Radiator muss auch an das neue Gehäuse passen.
Gewissen Einschränkungen unterliegt man also schon, was Wiederverwertbarkeit angeht.


----------



## Dagonzo (7. April 2009)

glurack schrieb:


> Tz alao wer heut zutage nicht selber nen Pc zusammen bauen kann sollte den auch nicht nutzen dürfen..und selber zusammen bauen ist immer billiger als dit kack ding von buffed


Also so selbstverständlich ist das nun nicht. Keiner wird schon mit dem Wissen geboren. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie du dich beim ersten mal angestellt hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

